# JellyBean Rom that supports NTFS formatted cards?



## lennie paz

Does anyone know if there are any JellyBean Roms that support SD cards that are formatted as NTFS? I have tried a couple and they don't support it. I need NTFS because some of my movies are over 4gb.


----------



## moosc

I don't think any android os supports it. Sounds like you need to compress those movies down.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## lennie paz

moosc said:


> I don't think any android os supports it. Sounds like you need to compress those movies down.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Every ICS Rom I tried supports it. I'm running AndroWook 2.1 now and that supports it too.


----------



## tedr108

lennie paz said:


> Does anyone know if there are any JellyBean Roms that support SD cards that are formatted as NTFS? I have tried a couple and they don't support it. I need NTFS because some of my movies are over 4gb.


Not yet, that I know of. Doubt you'll have to wait very long, however...


----------



## craigacgomez

I know it's a bit out-dated... but my last build of unofficial CM10 has NTFS support... http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31314-rom-cyanogenmod-10-unofficial-jro03l-tf201-08192012/


----------



## lennie paz

craigacgomez said:


> I know it's a bit out-dated... but my last build of unofficial CM10 has NTFS support... http://rootzwiki.com...tf201-08192012/


Thanks. I just flashed and it's not reading my card in the dock. Do I need to flash TF201-NTFS-RW.zip to get it to read the card?


----------



## craigacgomez

lennie paz said:


> Thanks. I just flashed and it's not reading my card in the dock. Do I need to flash TF201-NTFS-RW.zip to get it to read the card?


It should work read-only automatically!


----------



## lennie paz

craigacgomez said:


> It should work read-only automatically!


It's not reading my NTFS card in the dock. If I put the card in the sd card slot on the tablet, it reads it fine.


----------

